

IE6 is Almost Dead.  When are you dropping support? - jcnnghm
http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_explorer.asp

======
ChaseG
These numbers are based on W3school users. People that go to w3schools.com are
interested in web development. I am guessing the average IE6 user is not
interested in web development, so I'd be wary of the numbers.

------
scorxn
Test in IE 7+. Tack on <http://ie6update.com/> Call it a day. We've done this
with clients in healthcare, construction, accounting, etc. and all have been
pleased.

------
mmcconnell1618
I'm more concerned about the percentage of XP users. IE 7,8,9 on XP do not
support things like SNI because they are stuck on an older network stack in
the OS. Microsoft needs to force the end of life for XP.

------
md81544
I've recently dropped it; I simply say to clients that if they want their site
to support a ten+ year old browser with little standards support then costs
will increase. Haven't had a taker so far.

------
MatthewPhillips
Those numbers don't represent browser market share.

------
jcnnghm
I'm kind of surprised at the free-fall once it got below 5%. At this rate, in
3 months less than 1% of traffic will be IE6, so it should be finally safe to
drop.

~~~
justatdotin
its not nearly dead in my logs.

